#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  тибетские мантры в мп3 и прочее - линки

## Ezh

Несколько тибетских мантр в мп3

http://www.sinc.sunysb.edu/Clubs/buddhism/music/

http://stage.vitaminic.co.uk/the_tibetan_lamas/

http://www4.datacomm.ch/chagdud/sound/

http://www.kagyu-medialab.org/media/mfs.cfm?mediaID=224

http://www.buddhanet.net/ftp05.htm

http://www.sanghaweb.com/dkc-wa/audio/

Ваджрасаттва для хора, баса, сопрано и оркестра

http://www.neptunethemystic.co.uk/orbvaj.htm#


А здесь также и вьетнамские мантры

http://www.buddhanet.net/audio-library.htm

Бонские мантры

http://bon.budda.pl/m/materialy.html

Shokwave movies для учеников Намхая Норбу Ринпоче

http://www.xs4all.nl/~loekjehe/

Русско-тибетское творчество

http://lungta.chat.ru/

----------

Svetlana Alexandrovna (05.08.2011)

----------

